# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Error in Repetier Host : System.IO.Ports.SerialErrorReceivedEventArgs [Gen 3]

## brybin

Hi, I have a solidoodle 3rd gen and I get this error every time I hit "connect" in repetier host:
14:21:47.503 : Serial com error:System.IO.Ports.SerialErrorReceivedEventArgs
I saw this on the installing drivers page on the solidoodle website, and i followed the steps and
it didn't fix it, however I saw something odd, in device manager it just says "USB Serial Port (Com 4)" where
the solidoodle website says it should say something like "*USB Serial (Communication Class, Abstract Control Model)* (Com 4)" so I don't know if that has something to do with it.
Thanks!

----------

